# Stair Handrail Question



## RobandStacey (Oct 28, 2008)

This may be just a matter of preference but I am remodeling my basement and and going to add a handrail in the stairwell. There was not one there before. I did not really think of it before but is there a proper side to put this handrail. I feel like it should be on the left side as you are walking down. This may be because that is how it was in my other house and that's what I am used to. Please let me know if there is a "correct" side to install this handrail. Thank you,
Rob


----------



## RobandStacey (Oct 28, 2008)

Also, I ask because on one side is a cinderblock wall. On the other is a framed out wall that I built. Thanks


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Preference. :thumbsup:


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Not sure about which side, but there is a height which it needs to be at; in NY it has to be between 34 and 38 inches from the step and has to be 1-1/2 inches away from the wall.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Imisspell is correctly quoting the International Residential Code.

On your basic staircase you can place the handrail on either side. 

Here's a great resource for you to understand how the height is measured and how the handrail should be positioned. Click the blue link under the red writing. 
http://www.stairways.org/codes_standards.htm


----------



## RobandStacey (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was guessing it was just preference but when my brain gets going I can get stuck on the small details. Appreciate the height info too but I had already looked into that one and found answers easily. This is why I love this site, so I don't sit up at night worrying about the small stuff.


----------

